# Pfluger president spin reel



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Bought mine May last year and really liked it Model 6735). Was out catching some big uns and the bail failed. :evil: Wouldn't stay closedn no spring tension. Have you ever tried to land a big un with a bail that won't stay closed? That was fun. :shock: Actually landed him and another with the problem. Hard to explain how, mostly if I kept pressure on the line and on the bearing at the root of the bail, I could do it, kind of. Anyway, anyone else have this problem, any solutions?
Leaky


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Take it back to where you purchased it.
It should have at least a 1 year warenty.
I have had good luck with my Phluger Fly Reel.
They make a solid product.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

My frined has several President reels and loves them. He uses one of the larger sizes (comparable to the 2500 sized Shimano) for jerkbaits and the others for drop shot or more finesse presentations. They are the smaller ones. He has landed some nice fish on those reels. I have a couple of Shimano Sahara's and the Presidents are much smoothers you may just have faulty one. Take it back and swap it out.

HockeyMan


----------

